# Durock



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

When priceing a job, Do you Say a 3x5 or 4x8 durock is a 4x12 board? 
I have always priced jobs that way. Just started in with a builder and he only want to pay me what shows on the supplyers ticket on sf. Told him it take more time to install. Thats why I price it that way. 
I have done 3 job for him and I want out. He wants me to drop my numbers and the jobs are not 100% ready so I have to keep going back..:furious: They he want to know why other job are not done.. Duh:blink:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> When priceing a job, Do you Say a 3x5 or 4x8 durock is a 4x12 board?
> I have always priced jobs that way. Just started in with a builder and he only want to pay me what shows on the supplyers ticket on sf. Told him it take more time to install. Thats why I price it that way.
> I have done 3 job for him and I want out. He wants me to drop my numbers and the jobs are not 100% ready so I have to keep going back..:furious: They he want to know why other job are not done.. Duh:blink:


Myself I would not even consider supplying and installing durarock at the same as wallboard. It is a completely different material. The contractor should realize this. If he has a problem with it then tell him to have the tile contractor install it and see what he charges, I can guarantee they are way higher... and after all isn't that part of the tile job??? Shouldn't they have to prep there own stuff ? Something to think about. I guess it is in the grey area where subs work overlaps into who should do what. What about when durarock is used on the floors for tile do you install it then also. Probably not that would be absurd.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I always tell the Gc to install or let tile guy,they almost always want to themselves anyways.Agreed the stuff sucks,dont be responsible for another sub!!!!Tell the Gc to read the site and he can see what other Pro drywallers say!!!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.. Here in Jersey we install it and tape it and finish in where it meets the ceiling and walls outside the shower. It just comes to this, he is a builder and is trying to get more for less. Its like I gave him a price to do a house and when it came do to paying. He pulled Iam only paying you for what was sheetrock was bought. So my prices was dropped.:furious:


----------

